# Anyone used Chiprite Edinburgh, or a good SMART repairer in Edinburgh?



## terrymcg (Mar 19, 2007)

Guys,

As the title says, anyone used Chiprite at Newbridge in Edinburgh??

I have given up trying to touch up and wetsand the scratch on my bumper - it just gets no better!!

Alternativley - does anyone know of a real good SMART guy??

Thanks,

Terry


----------



## ae1whia (Jan 10, 2011)

Try Gavin at paint central on 0808 235 4321 


AW


----------



## terrymcg (Mar 19, 2007)

Is this from personal experience??


----------



## ae1whia (Jan 10, 2011)

Yes
Stone chip repairs

AW


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Terry bring it down to me. 

I'm an assessor at Protek in Bathgate and i'll have a look at it for you.

Ask for Kevin if you come down.


----------



## terrymcg (Mar 19, 2007)

Will do Kevin! I am away till Friday - will you be there Fri Afternoon?

Terry


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Yeah mate probably won't leave till half 5. Just pop in and ask for Kevin tell him it's Terry. 

I'll know at least who you are. Hopefully we can do something mate.


----------



## terrymcg (Mar 19, 2007)

Ok mate. See you Friday!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Good man. See you then.


----------

